
Arguman: An Argument Analysis Platform - earenndil
https://en.arguman.org/
======
bryanrasmussen
Surprisingly to me
[https://color.a11y.com/Contrast/](https://color.a11y.com/Contrast/) only
found two contrast errors on the front page. I thought the because, but,
however info in the search results needed a little bit more to be comfortable
but I guess my eyes are starting to go.

That said it seems interesting and potentially useful but I don't think it has
found the right design yet. I suppose as it matures there can be more argument
analysis in it and automatic summarizing.

When I look at it I want to use it, there is an attraction of what a great
research/analysis tool, combined with a strong aversion to it - a feeling that
this does not actually help my understanding (perhaps because I am not a
visual thinker at all and I reason best about text laid out in paragraphs).

